# T5 PC Lighting upgrade



## DavidT (Dec 23, 2004)

I want to increase the light in my tank from 2x 18W NO fluorescent to 2x 36W T5 power compacts. The T5 kit is by ASL and comes as a twin unit similar to the AHSupply 2x36W bright kit. 

My tank is approx 32" long but the T5 PC bulbs are only 16" long which means if the T5's are mounted in the middle of the tank, I will have 8" either end of the tank without direct overhead light. Is this going to be ok?

Thanks for any help.

David


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It would be better to stagger the bulbs so they overlap in the middle; better still to get more complete coverage using, perhaps, 4 x 13 inch 28 watts bulbs, or something similar.

32 inch (81cm) aquarium side-to-side width is not something I have come across before.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## DavidT (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Andrew

I have a Juwel tank, very popular in Europe, which is a non standard size.

The only problems I can see with 2 light sets is the total WPG and the cost.

The tank is 34US gallons and I was after approx 2 WPG, the smaller light sets are 28watts per bulb, thats 96 watts in total.

The cost would be £154 instead of £87.

David


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Welcome... My family lives in England - but I live in NYC. I've heard of Juwel aquariums.

I have a 36 inch 30 US gallon aquarium here and light it with two GE9325 bulbs, 55 watts each (actually made in Great Britain so it says on the label). These bulbs are 21 inches long and I stagger them. 110 watts makes for a relatively high maintenance situation. If you plant low-light plants at either end of the aquarium, it can work well.

For a ready-made solution, the 2 x 24w at the following link (based in W. Sussex) might work. But the price is pretty high:

http://www.paraquatics.co.uk/en-gb/dept_22.html

Otherwise, I suppose you have to DIY and try the stagger method.

Good luck.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## DavidT (Dec 23, 2004)

For a DIY system how does this look?

Ballast
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/listsections.asp?parent=497&seq=141&retp=42&rets=119

Bulbs
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/listsections.asp?parent=302&seq=125&retp=43&rets=121

Cost is about £56 plus reflectors.

Or for a simple solution;
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/listsections.asp?parent=424&seq=132&retp=42&rets=119

http://www.shop-coralgarden.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=15&products_id=434

Both the above would only be 48 watts in total though so I wouldn't meet the 2 WPG target.

David


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

2 x 24 watts is no fun. But the refectlors on the "RetroFit T5 Light fitting for Juwel Tanks" look good. I couldn't find a plant-friendly bulb on that site. Most seemed in the high range K for saltwater application.

Andrew Cribb


----------

